# potion jars



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I know these are very simple and basic but I had time to kill so wanted to dress up a few of our witch jars. Got some wooden dowel caps at the craft store and glued them to the jar lids. Painted them black then brushed on a bit of brown. The variety will look neat.



















Waiting to add the ingredients until later:jol:


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

That's a nice way to make them look more old fashioned.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those will be a great addition


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Never thought of using those on the lids - great idea jdubbya!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks. Our main haunt room will be a witch kitchen with a fireplace, some caged up kids, shelving, etc.. We're collecting things now to flesh out the scene and make it look witchy. We have several potions bottles, spell book, some old baskets, wooden utensils, skulls, etc.. to make it look creepy. As always, much of the little detail goes un-noticed but it does help set the mood.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great idea for the lids, they look great. Also can be used for an old pharmacy bottle as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love the potion bottles. It's the little things that make a haunt. And your witch haunt sounds cool. If you need three witches gowns let me know. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So who gets to gather the spiders and roaches for those jars, you or lewlew?:googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> Love the potion bottles. It's the little things that make a haunt. And your witch haunt sounds cool. If you need three witches gowns let me know. lol


I might be interested in a couple of the gowns!



RoxyBlue said:


> So who gets to gather the spiders and roaches for those jars, you or lewlew?:googly:


Me! Once the Halloween stores open up, I'll get some bags of them. Also need mice. I have one for flies and ants and those will be the real deal:jol:


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

good idea the wood knobs, i'm right in the middle of redoing all my potion bottle for this years haunt, might use you idea to enhanced a few... thanks for sharing


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I have mice. The cats have been catching them for me all year! Plus a couple moles, some voles, the stray bird or two....

Bottles look good! We add in all the ones I have and it's going to be quite the apothecary!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> I have mice. The cats have been catching them for me all year! Plus a couple moles, some voles, the stray bird or two....
> 
> Bottles look good! We add in all the ones I have and it's going to be quite the apothecary!


Nice! The dead rodents in the jars will add some nice ambience for the senses lol! Remember the "rotted corpse" spray we used in the zombie haunt?!

I think the main room will look really sweet with all the little details we're adding. Getting anxious to get started!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice details on the jars. You guys ARE joking about actually putting dead things in the jars.....aren't you???


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: You guys ARE joking about actually putting dead things in the jars.....aren't you???


Joking? I don't know. Are we?:smoking:

Ants and flies will be real. We kill those by the hundreds. I have a jar with locust shells. As far as the fur covered things, we'll see


----------

